

The best way to learn how to code, look at others code. - Supermighty

As I understand it the best way to learn how to code is to code, and look at other hackers code. I've coded a bit and am now looking for some quality PHP code that I can glean some knowledge from.<p>Do you know of any open sources PHP web applications that are coded in a quality manor which I can look over to learn more from?
======
barnaby
Study source code from open source projects like mediawiki (which is what
wikipedia runs on) or wordpress (the blogging engine) or Drupal (the CMS) etc.
etc.

Remember, one of the 4 Freedoms of Free software is the Freedom to study it
and learn from it.

